# Home Decor for Shooters



## BorisK (16 Aug 2014)

Courtesy of the fine folks @ Funker Tactical.   Promo code : Funker 13

http://youtu.be/ecM414jqBwU


----------



## jonsey (16 Aug 2014)

Cool, just hope you don't accidentally leave the magnetic keys inside when you close it.


----------



## Ottawa Greg (17 Aug 2014)

Wow that's pretty sick. Are these guys a Canadian company?


----------



## jonsey (17 Aug 2014)

They're based in Virginia.


----------

